# Where to fish/stay on Hatteras



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

I’m looking for advice on where to stay on Hatteras Island to do some surf fishing. We plan on spending the last 2 weeks of September at the beach. Any suggestions?


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

How many is we???


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Drumdum's Place in Frisco is as nice as it gets.
Great rates, great rooms and great people. He's the moderator on this board as well.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Plus I hear it comes with MOJO  

Outer Bank Motel is a good place to stay as well.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

if youve got a tent/camper the koa campground is nice and about a mile from the rodanthe pier


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

fish militia said:


> How many is we???


We is 2 kids and 4 adults. My soninlaw and i do the fishing.

I don't think Drumdrum's place is big enough.
And we like to rent a house on the beach.


----------



## Large John (Sep 4, 2005)

nope DD aint gonna cut it.....try one of the other ones listed. All fine places. 

DD's is perfect for 2 fisherpersons(my attempt at political correctness) commfy bed, warm shower, coffee maker and good Tater stories everytime.

Good folks.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Though I know friends who own homes for rent..None are on the beach..

so try this..There is some good deals..

http://www.outerbeaches.com/OuterBanksVacationDeals


----------



## fishnavon (Jul 26, 2005)

Fish Malitia is right....Outerbeaches Realty is top notch. We have been renting from them the past 5 years. Very pleased and no problems.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Lighthouse View Motel*

In Buxton.Two bedroom plus a bunk bed between. Full kitchen and a den. Two decks overlooking the ocean 71 dollars a nite. Best deal on the Island....Eat at Dinkies in Hatteras...He will cook your fish if you bring it to him even..Great prime Rib. I think unit 212 is the one we get.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

IMHO,two kids and four adults need to rent a house,especially for a two week stay.Therefore I'd opt for Outer Beaches Realty.LighthouseView has cottages that would work for a group like that also,with some good fishing areas right out the backdoor.I've stayed at DD's,Outer Banks Motel,and LighthouseView and all three are most excellent.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

*Realitors*

There are a whole bunch of em...here are some of the best,not in any certain order,Call them and they will send you a catalog.

midgett 1 800 527 2903 midgettrealty.com
Sun 1 800 334 4745
Surf or Sound 1 800 237 1138
outerbeaches 1 800 627 3650
Hatteras reality 1 800 428 8372
Colony Reality 1 800 995 5744
Google any of the above for their web add.

I'd get on it right now. Sept. for two weeks in a row might be hard to find,rather busy that time of the year.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry one more thought...
....I'd spend the $$$ on Travel Ins that time of the year is PRIME CAINE season,if you don't have and they throw you off the Island you are SOL.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the information and tips. Now my only problem is to narrow it down because of so many choices - all good choices. Any opinions on a good location for late September?


----------



## BEER&B8 (Sep 27, 2005)

A house is the best option we go down to the obx 4 times a year may, jul, sept, jan we(6-8) rent a house everytime as far as location any where in buxton works well you will be close to Red Drum Tackle as well as Frank and Frans you will also be close to the point hope this helps


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

We definitely will rent a house on the beach. We were undecided as to which beach.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Avon is your best bet for on the beach, if you want to be close to the Point. I use Outerbeaches as well.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

creek said:


> Avon is your best bet for on the beach, if you want to be close to the Point. I use Outerbeaches as well.


 I go with creek on this one.. Sept is a good time to catch spot,pompano,bluefish,flounder,puppy drum,and seamullets,if you're looking for tablefare.. Avon beach as well as the pier,are good spots.. Buxton point is a good spot as well. To top that off only a few mi from each other..


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks again, you folks are a wealth of information.


----------



## JDimig (Jan 23, 2004)

http://fishmojo.com/fmsponsors/pages/jdimig.shtml


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Just wanted to say thanks again and let you know that we have a house on the beach in Avon. This is for the last two weeks in Sept. but the family is chomping at the bit already.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*my rec ...*

http://www.capehatterasmotel.com/

for the interim


----------

